# patient leaving AMA



## Cynthia A (Apr 5, 2009)

This is coding for hospitalist.   So it is not fully considered inpatient coding.

    Patient leaves AMA, provider does not see patient prior to leaving AMA. 


Is the provider suppose to dictate a discharge summary?       If so , is that a billable visit and how to code that since he did not see patient prior to leaving?


----------



## Barbara Dublin (Apr 5, 2009)

I am a chart analyzer, Yes he needs to dictate that the patient left AMA and state that he did not she patient prior to leaving.


----------



## Cynthia A (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

